# [OT] Aiutare un utente M$ in difficoltà ?

## CarloJekko

Spero di non essere prolisso:

Io è da un pò di tempo che utenti M$ non li stò più aiutando a risolvere i loro problemi (una sorta di boikottaggio) ... mi sono detto: ma se li aiuto non contribuisco a favorire lo sviluppo di W$  ? Così ho iniziato a dire cose del tipo "no quel software non lo conosco..." oppure frasi classiche come "formatta, non sò altra soluzione" (anche agli amici più cari)...

Voi? avete intenzione di farlo ?

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Spero di non essere prolisso:
> 
> Io è da un pò di tempo che utenti M$ non li stò più aiutando a risolvere i loro problemi (una sorta di boikottaggio) ... mi sono detto: ma se li aiuto non contribuisco a favorire lo sviluppo di W$  ? Così ho iniziato a dire cose del tipo "no quel software non lo conosco..." oppure frasi classiche come "formatta, non sò altra soluzione" (anche agli amici più cari)...
> 
> Voi? avete intenzione di farlo ?

 

discutibile il tuo sondaggio (non hai previsto l'opzione "aiuto senza problemi").

Io personalmente sono dell'idea che quando so qualcosa e può servire a qualcuno, allora la rendo disponibile senza pregiudizi. Ho amiche architett"e" che usano windows, amici strutturisti che usano cad vari su windows. Molti mi hanno chiesto aiuto, e personalmente non l'ho mai negato. Io per me uso solo roba con la x finale... ma riconosco che per molti i tempi non sono maturi per chiudere tutte le finestre.

Ovviamente non nego la pubblicità ad openoffice&compagnia in quei casi (con ottimi risultati).

ciao

PS.: Io credo che non sia giusto storpiare il nome di una azienda (MS) o di un prodotto, dato che non amerei che il mio nome fosse storpiato. Microsoft siceramente non mi è simpatica, ma credo che abbia tutto il diritto di essere chiamata per nome. Ovviamente IHMO. 

PPS.: Ovviamente non percepisco denari da MS, né sono un filo-windowsiano (molti mi conoscono e lo sanno), però non credo nella demonizzazione (ad eccezione dei processi...) di persone od aziende.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *comio wrote:*   

> discutibile il tuo sondaggio (non hai previsto l'opzione "aiuto senza problemi").

 

Si infatti  :Very Happy:   .... ma teoricamente è incluso in : non sono paranoico

----------

## comio

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   discutibile il tuo sondaggio (non hai previsto l'opzione "aiuto senza problemi"). 
> 
> Si infatti   .... ma teoricamente è incluso in : non sono paranoico

 

saranno le 10 ore di lavoro... giuro di non averlo visto...

ciao

----------

## johnnystuff

Io li aiuto sempre volentieri. 

Uso di solito due consigli, da usare accuratamente in serie, e devo dire che funziona sempre. 

1) CTRL+ALT+CANC per n volte, a seconda di quanto uno ha tempo. E' importante anche iniziare guardando il monitor con sguardo languido e anche un po' basito, poi (man mano che "n" aumenta) con crescente rabbia. Quando la rabbia è al punto giusto e nessun effetto ha sortito il tentativo "n-1" proseguire con certezza col comando numero....

2) format c: 

 :Cool: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

di solito aiuto qualche amico.... ma MAI mio padre  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

dimenticavo...

http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/388b/

----------

## wolf3d

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> dimenticavo...
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/388b/

 

stupenda!

cmq aiuto quando posso.. sia per amici che per forza al lavoro..

----------

## Dece

ho votato "do una mano volentieri"

la penso esattamente come comio (tranne che per il primo ps  :Smile:  ), quindi non aggiungo nient'altro  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Solo se carissimi amici , cercando non solo di risolvere ma anche di modificar comportamenti dannosi && facendo propaganda ad alternative open, così da non esser più chiamati. 

In tutti gli altri casi cerca addirittura di non far sapere che ne sò: sarò cinico, ma sti "favori" ciuccian via un sacco di tempo e nn hanno alcun tipo di ritorno, ergo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Se c'è compenso professionale, beh, ben venga anche win 3.11  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Aiuto spesso anche se a volte mal volentieri...

Sono convinto che una debba avere la liberta di scegliersi il sistema operativo che preferisce senza aver subito plagi o propagande.

Quindi se mi chiedono di linux gli spiego se no non mi esprimo a riguardo e risolvo il loro problema in tranquillità.

Alla fine prima o poi qualcuno fara il grande salto...

----------

## Ic3M4n

se è un mio amico cerco di risolvere il problema, se è mio padre che si arrangi... non ha ancora capito che se vuole navigare in internet deve usare firefox... usa internet explorer ed io non ho voglia di star li a tirar via tutti i virus che si tira dentro, per di più dice che... l'antivirus gli rallenta il sistema! cmq in generale cerco di dare una mano, però nel contempo propagandando...

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io sinceramente se posso, aiuto volentieri, è chiaro che non manco di pubblicizzare linux, firefox e openoffice, e trovo sempre la scusa per installarli.... 

non vedo proprio perchè non dovrei.

----------

## Kernel78

L'unica persona che aiuto è mio padre ma gli sistemo i computer della società solo se sgancia, mi devo fare 70km di autostrada solo per andare da lui quindi almeno la benzina e il mio tempo li voglio vedere ripagati, soprattutto perchè sono anni che cerco di convincerlo a mettere su linux. Per lui lo farei gratis e potrei sistemare la maggior parte dei suoi "casini" da remoto, si tiene win ? è una sua libera scelta ma io scelgo di farmi pagare  :Wink: 

Per gli amici invece mi limito a suggerire linux ma non per cattiveria, semplicemente per motivi pratici. Il 90% ha problemi con i virus e si lamentano di aver gli antivirus aggiornati ma non capiscono che cmq prima che aggiornino l'antivirus il virus deve già essere in circolazione e aver fatto dei danni, quindi sei sempre esposto ad un rischio, con linux no. Si tengono win ? ok ma allora si tengano anche i virus. Mi chiedono aiuto ? se io dico loro quale reputo la soluzione migliore e loro non mi ascoltano sono fatti loro, restiamo amici ma loro si tengono i virus.

P.S. Ok, adesso ho fatto la figura del saggio un po' burbero ma la verità e che di win non so quasi nulla, a parte impostare un indirizzo ip statico o tramite dhcp non so fare altro  :Embarassed: 

Ovviamente so fare anche 

```
format c:
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Io sono per la frase: "Fai il boot col cd di windows e vagli sopra, così nn perdi i dati.."  :Cool: 

Che il più delle volte è la soluzione migliore.. :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

Manca l'opzione "sì solo se è una bella gnocca  :Laughing:  ".

Scherzi a parte, di solito aiuto i conoscenti con le applixazioni che conosco, firefox, thunderdird ecc... Ormai sanno chi sono e come la penso su certe cose, e certe domande me le risparmiano automaticamente  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

io aiuto volentieri, cmq devo dire che da quando uso linux mi secca davvero tanto mettermi "a combattere" con quel sistema operativo, quindi tendo subito a dire che è neccessario........indovinate un po'??  :Laughing: 

e poi quoto alla grande  *Quote:*   

> Il 90% ha problemi con i virus

 (forse anche un po' di più).....e secondo me è proprio una palla sistemare ste cose. un bel format e via

----------

## Kernel78

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ormai sanno chi sono e come la penso su certe cose, e certe domande me le risparmiano automaticamente 

 

Beato te, a me chiedono di tutto perchè tanto uso il computer (come se chi usa la macchina la sappia riparare alla perfezione)  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> e poi quoto alla grande
> 
>  *Quote:*   Il 90% ha problemi con i virus 
> 
> (forse anche un po' di più).....e secondo me è proprio una palla sistemare ste cose. un bel format e via

 

Tra le persone che conosco io il 10% dei problemi con win è definito dall'idiozia dell'utente.

Mia suocera cerca da 3 anni di far andare un cd per mac su win 95 e ogni volta che mi chiede di aiutarla io le dico che non è possibile (o perlomeno io non lo ritengo possibile) e lei continua inutilmente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Manca l'opzione "sì solo se è una bella gnocca  ".

 

Hai ragione... era da inserire  :Laughing: 

----------

## Lestaat

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Manca l'opzione "sì solo se è una bella gnocca  ".
> 
> Scherzi a parte, di solito aiuto i conoscenti con le applixazioni che conosco, firefox, thunderdird ecc... Ormai sanno chi sono e come la penso su certe cose, e certe domande me le risparmiano automaticamente 

 

idem

ormai sanno che le cose semplici se le DEVONO risolvere da soli.

Solo con schermata blu mi chiamano praticamente o cmq dopo settimane di patimenti davanti al PC con milioni di tentativi e centinaia di siti visitati alla ricerca del problema.

E sanno anche che comunque mentre sto davanti al loro PC continuero imperterrito a rompergli le scatole con il software libero.

----------

## grentis

Io aiuto volentieri se ne sono in grado.

Cmq volevo dire che non e' che proponendo l'open-source i problemi non si avrebbero piu' o che sarebbe piu' semplice risolverli, anzi...probabilmente verreste chiamati ancora piu' spesso...perche' e' vero che ci sarebbero mano crash improvissi del sistema ma avresti cmq da "configurare la stampante usb", "configurare il modem adsl usb" (e non potete dire a tutti - cambia il modem con uno ethernet) cosa che in linux un utente "normale" non avrebbe poche difficolta' a farcela con le proprie forze.

Ora, ho parlato di open-source a livello di sistema operativo perche' mi sembrava che ci si riferisse a questo piu' che a "come inserisco un'immagine in word?"  :Laughing: 

----------

## btbbass

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In tutti gli altri casi cerca addirittura di non far sapere che ne sò: sarò cinico, ma sti "favori" ciuccian via un sacco di tempo e nn hanno alcun tipo di ritorno, ergo 
> 
> 

 

quoto in pieno: perchè aiutare uno che ha magari una copia pirata di win, solo perchè ha il computer pieno di spyware (il 90 per cento dei win è così, nn neghiamolo) perdendo ORE che potrei passare a fare una passeggiata o a cazzeggiare in altro modo, sapendo che da li a un mese sarei punto e a capo? l'unica cosa che insegno, se nn è un'urgenza, è a formattare e ripartire da capo. Quando si saranno stufati di fare sempre le stesse cose, allora proverò a portarli su qualcosa di Open...

----------

## Kernel78

Secondo me il cuore di questa domanda sta nel definire il concetto di aiutare.

Se una persona mi chiede di aiutarlo a suicidarsi secondo me non è giusto agevolarlo nel conseguimento del suo scopo ma, semmai, aiutarlo comporterebbe fargli vedere le gioie della vita. Poi se proprio si vuole suicidare non avrà certo il mio aiuto.

Stesso ragionamento per chi vuole usare win ... secondo me è sbagliato usarlo ed è sbagliato aiutare ad usarlo. Se vuoi ti aiuto a risolvere il tuo problema ma nella maniera che io reputo corretta.

Magari verrò accusato di non rispettare le scelte delle persone ma neanche le persone che mi chiedono di aiutarle a sistemare win rispettano le mie quindi non vedo perchè riservare loro un trattamento migliore di quello che loro riservano a me.

----------

## silian87

Io aiuto ma con scopi loschi  :Twisted Evil:  .... prima si aiuta... poi si fanno notare i problemi di winzoz, e poi si fa vedere linux quanto va bene.. e si effettua la conversione... e' un sistema soft che ha sempre funzionato nel 99% dei casi per me.... bisogna agire con testa

----------

## federico

Io da un po' di tempo a questa parte ho preso ad aiutare di meno gli utenti windows. Li aiuto se sono amici o parenti e mi faccio pregare abbastanza, per i conoscenti o per i sentito dire chiedo un compenso.

Quando non ho voglia rispondo che non conosco il software in questione o che l'unico modo per far funzionare windows e' formattarlo.

Il perche'? Perche' l'utente windows in linea di massima pretende di avere tutto-facile-subito e non si sbatte neanche 10 minuti da solo per capire il problema, ma subito alza il telefono per chiedere a chi ne sa piu' di lui. Inoltre non e' riconoscente, puoi installargli una macchina perfetta ma se lui non capisce bene come si usa, formatta e riparte da zero, tanto il tempo che tu hai speso per lui non valeva una cicca.

----------

## heXen

io se posso aiuto ma certe volte non sono in grado perché non conosco l'argomento.. a volte parenti mi chiamano a casa per pretendere che dica loro a bruciapelo dove sia una certa chiave nel registro di win e io dico loro che non uso win perché con il pc ci devo studiare e non ho tempo di sorbirmi i problemi per cui mi stanno chiamando.. per quanto riguiarda la conversione a linux la propongo solo in certi casi quando il QI dell'utente è superiore a un certo valore (credetemi conosco certe rape....) :Very Happy: 

----------

## akx

Beh io non mi posso rifiutare di dare aiuto ai winzozziani anche perchè lo faccio per lavoro (....sigh...), ma per come la penso io non ha senso rifiutare un'aiuto, mi metterei sullo stesso piano di molti utenti winz(come mentalità)se non lo facessi o se mi facessi pagare anche al difuori dal mio lavoro. La differenza sostanziale che cè tra mè e un qualsiasi winzozziano è che io non faccio nessuna fatica a risolvere problemi in un OS giocattolo come winz, mentre loro oltre a non saper da dove iniziare a lavorare su altri OS, non sanno nemmeno configurare il loro di sistema operativo!!!

In ogni caso metto al corrente dell'esistenza di OS open source ( molti non sanno nemmeno dell'esistenza di altri sistemi operativi) che non s'impallano mai e sopratutto non si devono pagare affatto. La frase che dico ogni volta è questa:

```

Hai mai pensato che potresi avere di meglio e senza sborsare un centesimo? Winz dovrebbe anche farti le pulizie di casa, pranzo e cena per il prezzo a cui viene venduto!

```

E a volte funziona, qualcuno sè convertito e altri credo si convertiranno non appena ragioneranno sùlla frase sopra esposta, comunque in quasi tutti i casi accettano un Live-Cd per farsi un'idea sulle enormi potenzialità del pinguino!

----------

## ---willy---

cmq non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio: a volte winzozz è davvero la soluzione migliore.

mi spiego: mio padre lo usa per lavorare ed ha comprato ben 3 licenze ( :Crying or Very sad:  ), ma effettivamente per lui è meglio e neanch'io mi sento più di tanto di consigliargli il passaggio a linux (definitivo, in dual boot glielo consiglio in continuazione), perchè cmq non sapendoci fare con i computer, lui con il SO MS riesce cmq a fare tutto quel di cui ha bisogno da solo e velocemente, anche cose che in linux non riuscirebbe a fare, magari solo perchè c'è un programma che la fa per te. è vero che ha tutte le macchine imputtanate, ma è disposto a sopportare la lentezza e gli scassamenti vari, cito: "l'importante è che riesco a fare quel che voglio, devo solo stare attento a fare sempre copie di backup su supporti esterni x evitare danni quando va in crash, dopodichè riavvio, ripristino i dati, e posso subito ricominciare a lavorare. quando torni tu vedi cosa s'è scassato e metti le pezze. se mettessi linux quando c'è un problema chi chiamo?? (io quasi sempre sono via)". senza contare che non avrebbe il tempo per imparare ad usare un nuovo sistema operativo e soprattutto nuovi programmi, e che certi programmi specifici esistono solo per win. e occhio, non è che proprio non capisca, tant'è vero che ora mi ha chiesto di fargli un server linux perchè con windows non sente i suoi dati al sicuro. di motivi veri ce ne possono essere anche tanti altri.

con questo voglio dire che non sempre si usa winzozz "perchè si", quindi perchè essere ostili e non aiutare? 

e poi cmq è una scelta anche quella di usare un sistema operativo proprietario eh!

----------

## MrDirt Gizmo

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> io aiuto volentieri, cmq devo dire che da quando uso linux mi secca davvero tanto mettermi "a combattere" con quel sistema operativo, quindi tendo subito a dire che è neccessario........indovinate un po'?? 
> 
> e poi quoto alla grande  *Quote:*   Il 90% ha problemi con i virus (forse anche un po' di più).....e secondo me è proprio una palla sistemare ste cose. un bel format e via

 

Perchè se uno ha problemi con Linux tu lo aiuti???  :Laughing: 

Nella maggior parte dei casi sono problematiche che nn sai risolvere  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Willy Willy Willy!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Io cerco sempre di aiutare chi ha linux....  fino a quando non troviamo una soluzione non mi schiodo  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

aiuto sempre quando posso.

E sono convinto che non esista il sistema operativo universale adatto per chiunque e qualunque cosa.

Ogni sistema operativo ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti.

E non cerco di convinvere nessuno a passare definitivamente al pinguino, perchè sono convinto che se già hanno problemi con win, figuriamoci con linux...

----------

## 102376

quando posso, cerco sempre di aiutare le persone in difficoltà!, e ovviamente propongo sempre software libero come per esempio firefox o openoffice!

----------

## FiNeX

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il perche'? Perche' l'utente windows in linea di massima pretende di avere tutto-facile-subito e non si sbatte neanche 10 minuti da solo per capire il problema, ma subito alza il telefono per chiedere a chi ne sa piu' di lui. Inoltre non e' riconoscente, puoi installargli una macchina perfetta ma se lui non capisce bene come si usa, formatta e riparte da zero, tanto il tempo che tu hai speso per lui non valeva una cicca.

 

Concordo in pieno. Anche io aiuto solo pochi amici e parenti, altrimenti mi si paga (beh, sarebbe in parte pure il mio lavoro). E sto installando in ogni PC che trovo OOffice.org+Mozilla* e dove riesco ci infilo pure ubuntu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Atomikramp

io tendo a non fare distinzioni tra utenti linux e utenti di altri sistemi operativi.

escludendo il macOS che va al di fuori delle mie competenze perchè non c'ho veramente MAI messo mano

se qualcuno mi chiede un consiglio solitamente lo aiuto

prima di tutto perchè nessuno nasce già con le conoscenze, e siccome anche io per arrivare dove sono ora ho chiesto spesso aiuto a persone che ne sapevano più di me, mi pare giusto dare una mano a qualcuno se questi ne ha bisogno.

per il fatto che utilizzi windows per me non è un problema.... dopotutto è il sistema che la maggior parte degli utenti medi si ritrova ad usare chi per un motivo chi per l'altro

mi è capitato di vedere gente che nemmeno sapeva l'esistenza di un sistema operativo alternativo

in questi casi tendo a far notare che esistono sistemi operativi molto validi in alternativa al sistema operativo della ormai più che famosa ditta primaria del settore che per via della loro architettura non soffrono di problemi di cui invece windows soffre....

allora queste persone incuriosite nella maggior parte dei casi mi chiedono informazioni e approfondimenti a riguardo.

sono dell'idea che il boicottaggio forzato non sia una buona cosa, anche perchè c'è chi comunque per denaro non si farà mai scrupoli in termini morali che spingano un utente scontento di windows a passare a linux.

io appartengo più ad una fascia moderata di propagandisti, che invece di far notare gli aspetti negativi della concorrenza, tendo a mostrare gli aspetti negativi del prodotto che io utilizzo e io publicizzo.

in questo modo l'utente avrà un approccio un po' meno traumatico e più self-interessato, in quanto non è stato per lui giocoforza passare a linux, ma è stato il suo interesse verso di esso a spingerlo a provarlo ed eventualmente ad esserne soddisfatto dopo averlo provato.

----------

## ErniBrown

Personalmente cerco sempre di dare una mano, anche se con i computer windows spesso i problemi non si riescono a risolvere, si possono solo aggirare. Inoltre dopo un anno circa con linux ho cominciato a scordarmi le nozioni utili agli "utonti", per cui raramente riesco a fare qualcosa!

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> di solito aiuto qualche amico.... ma MAI mio padre 

 

Il bello di mio padre: fa tutto da solo, appena windows dà un minimo errore (cioè dopo 5 minuti dalla fine della installazione) lui prende un dischetto avviabile e formatta tutto! L'ho visto cambiare sistema operativo fino a 5 volte al giorno! Per fortuna adesso ha anche un mac, a cui porta un po' più di rispetto!

PS: ma anche a voi chiedono aiuto via telefono, cercando miseramente di spiegare quello che vedono sul monitor?

----------

## luna80

Solo ad mici più cari e parenti.

La cosa mi snerva abbastanza ma...non si può sempre dire di no, soprattutto non si può dire di no a chiunque  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## bonebag

il problema per me non è mai (o quasi) la macchina, di solito è l'utente e ci sono alcune categorie che inevitabilmente devono essere aiutate:

donne (compresa la mia) se carine e disponibili ad ascoltare e non solo   :Cool: 

genitori (sono i peggiori fanno sempre gli stessi errori)

il "capo" anche se non servirà a creare un feeling può servire a renderlo "dipendente" da voi 

e tutti quelli che chiedono le cose con gentilezza e sono disposti ad imparare

tutti gli altri non ho tempo a meno che: paghino

ciao

p.s. 

da un po' di tempo l'utonto sta migrando a linux  grazie anche a fedora & co e credetemi spesso è molto peggio di quello su Windows perchè "ci sono sempre più modi per fare una cosa" e il suo (dell'utonto linux) è quello che "fino a ieri funzionava" o quasi.

----------

## funkoolow

aiuto quando posso, indiscriminatamente. non mi pare molto "umano" fare distinzioni tra chi si merita il mio aiuto e chi no...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Aggiungo a quanto detto prima: io windows me lo maneggio bene [per un uso home intendo] ed il mio operare è far capire cosa è accaduto, perchè e sopratutto, in un ottica di formazione, spiegar come evitare il ripetersi di spiacevoli situazioni. 

Linux non lo propongo mai, perchè gli utenti che mi trovo davanti non sarebbero in grado di lavorarci e di amministrarlo e non si sentirebbero a loro agio, anche solo nell'installazione dei programmi. 

La presentazione di alternative Open è semplicemente dovuta al fatto che evitano pericoli di sicurezza all'utente, non per integralismo. Sono assolutamente convinto che per molti windows sia la soluzione migliore. 

Non sono affatto un'integralista, quel che voglio è esser sicuro che uno usi ciò che VUOLE usare. Quanti IGNORANO l'esistenza di [lista SW x win OS o cmq ottime alternative ai soliti] VLC, Media Player Classic, OpenOffice, Mozilla Firefox e Thunderbird, GAIM, etc etc . A me sta anche bene che uno usi win, ma deve esserne consapevole, non subire il SO. Per questo IMHO l'OS su win è vitale per risvegliare le menti e offrire un eventuale passaggio morbido da un win a linux

----------

## sorchino

Da tempo ho smesso di aiutare utenti windows, non ho nè tempo nè voglia.

Se qualcuno mi chiama per installare gentoo magari butto via un pomeriggio e lo faccio, è pur sempre stimolante (anche se in verità son sempre le solite cose).

Con windows ho proprio chiuso e la risposta standard è "non so usarlo".

Dell'aiuto sempre e comunque mi interessa poco visto che non ho alcun vantaggio ad aiutare (gratis ovviamente) un utente windows.

----------

## Kernel78

Probabilemente sono integralista ma IMHO "aiutare" una persona a risolvere (sappiamo che è solo una cosa temporanea  :Wink:  ) i suoi problemi con win equivale a "aiutare" un aspirante suicida tenendo la corda mentre lui si impicca. Quindi sistemare un pc win IMHO non è aiutare ma è aumentare la dipendenza da un sistema malato.

Inoltre non credo a tutte quelle fregnacce sul fatto che per alcuni sarebbe meglio win o che non ci sono i programmi. I programmi vanno dove c'è richiesta... ovviamente se la gente si accontenta dei problemi di win piuttosto che "investire" energie per risolvere la situazione è una scelta IMHO di ignoranza (riguardo alle alternative) quando non di pigrizia e sono due cose che io detesto. Se non conosci le alternative posso insegnartele ma se non vuoi cambiare per pigrizia io non ti aiuto (solo a pagamento).

----------

## CarloJekko

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Da tempo ho smesso di aiutare utenti windows, non ho nè tempo nè voglia.
> 
> Se qualcuno mi chiama per installare gentoo magari butto via un pomeriggio e lo faccio, è pur sempre stimolante (anche se in verità son sempre le solite cose).
> 
> Con windows ho proprio chiuso e la risposta standard è "non so usarlo".
> ...

 

Viviamo in perfetta sintonia  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq io non credo che l'utente "medio" win non sappia usare il caro pinguino... mi spiego con un esmpio:

Da quel che ho potuto vedere, mediamente il pc viene utilizzato per fare essenzialmente tre cose: Ascoltare e scaricare musica, andare su Internet, leggere  la posta (e chattare sui vari client-im). Al  massimo si stampa e si fà  una scansione

Per questo io ho sempre consigliato ai miei amici un sistema user-frindly come suse o fedora, la cui semplicità per fare queste cose rasenta il livello di dumbaggine di winzozz. Ovviamente si lascia il dual-boot per sw per la creazione di musica o giochi (ora come ora non serve più neanche office  :Wink:  !)

----------

## RenfildDust

Se mi trovo nel raggio di 20 m dal computer posso anche perdere 6-15 minuti (non di più).

La mia risposta in tal caso è:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Non lo so fare. Sono un fiero ignorante di Windows. 
> 
> 

 

Non mi interessa impararlo solo per risolvere i problemi altrui. Anche solo metterci mano lo trovo frustrante...

Naturalmente per Linux e Mac OS X piena disponibilità.

Riconosco di non essere User Friendly  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sorchino

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq io non credo che l'utente "medio" win non sappia usare il caro pinguino... mi spiego con un esmpio:
> 
> Da quel che ho potuto vedere, mediamente il pc viene utilizzato per fare essenzialmente tre cose: Ascoltare e scaricare musica, andare su Internet, leggere  la posta (e chattare sui vari client-im). Al  massimo si stampa e si fà  una scansione
> ...

 

Confermo, vivo con 3 miei amici (università) e nessuno dei tre sarebbe in grado di installarsi windows, drivers & co.

Tuttavia tutti e 3 quando hanno bisogno del mio pc (gnome) o dell'ibook (osx) non hanno alcun problema...

----------

## Geps

Di norma aiuto sempre, se posso do una mano volentieri.

Se chi ha bisogno d'aiuto però ha l'atteggiamento da wannabe guru mollo subito.

Idem se pretende di avere il pc a posto senza voler capire un minimo di meccanismi: non ho nessuna intenzione di sprecare tempo a risolvere problemi che si rispresenteranno dopo 5 minuti.

Ma il più delle volte ho sempre trovato gente che chiedeva spiegazioni, stava a sentire e cercava di capire, sarà che ho sempre dato una mano nel circuito degli amici.

----------

